# 3PP Release New 3PP Release: Thematic Toolkit: Master of Ceremonies!



## timespike (Saturday at 4:45 PM)

Second emergency rush release of the weekend: Thematic Toolkit: Master of Ceremonies. Bard/Marshal this time, with a bonus wizard archetype in the back that was supposed to be part of the next installment. The cover art comes from none other than @Faolyn , who I commissioned the piece from after seeing her fantastic artwork in Handbook of Heritages.














						Thematic Toolkit: Master of Ceremonies (A5E) - Purple Martin Games | DriveThruRPG.com
					

Thematic Toolkit: Master of Ceremonies (A5E) - The latest installment of the Thematic Toolkit series explores magical leadership with a dark twist.Bards can become Fat




					www.drivethrurpg.com


----------



## Steampunkette (Saturday at 8:03 PM)

You know I had to do it.


----------

